
'Corporations Are People' Is Built on an Incredible 19th-Century Lie - pamitm
https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2018/03/corporations-people-adam-winkler/554852/?single_page=true
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16528303](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16528303)

